# Open DPF Mate



## sid2394 (Feb 18, 2012)

I am trying to open DPF Mate.exe so that I can download photos from a Kaiser Baas key ring digital 1.5" photo frame.
On inserting the device via a USB cable to my PC I keep getting the following error Message "DPF Mate.exe-Application Error 0xc0000018".
Can you please let me know what I can do to overcome that error?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

If _DPFMate.exe_ has never worked on that PC, it may not be compatible with Windows 7.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This device is only for XP, and looks like there is little support from them but worth a try. Digital photo keyring software instructions DPFmate


----------

